# [W] melta guns/infernus pistols/underslung melta guns (dreadnaught) [H] paypal



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

as the title says any sort of melta weapons would be greatly apreciated, thanks


khrone


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

i would say try bitz and kitz it will work out cheaper since he is in the UK as well.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

we are all out of stock, meltas are highly sought after and we just had a 25% off sale so it was unlikely we would have had any


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> we are all out of stock, meltas are highly sought after and we just had a 25% off sale so it was unlikely we would have had any


Hmmm i have 5 or so meltaguns and a couple Hand Melta's.......


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok cool, how much would you ask for all of them? (ill pay postage ofcourse)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

hmmm let me do a quick count for ya of how many i have, i also have a few Blood Angel's armed with them depending what your Legion is


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

the funny thing is i only actually need the end of the barrel (the holed bit) and some of the bit attached to it 

im converting imperial guard with melta guns


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

I'll have a look in the box tonight may only have 2 or 3 but in the wisdom of Tesco every little helps.:biggrin:

if you only need the barrels, have you thought of using some plastic rod or a little empty ink tube from a bic pen? cut it down, drill some holes in the side and your good to go.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i hadnt thought of that, but id prefer an actual meltagun


----------

